# Best extractors?



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

I purchased a maxant, a little more money up front but I've never been sorry. Quality stainless, American made.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

It all depends on what you are looking for built or best built for a certain price. Maxant are the best built I won't argue that if you have the cash to cough up. I have the 6/3 Mann Lake it served me well plenty strong. I got it because the price was right and it would do what I need for now. Later if I get my own land and expand, I don't have that much in it (for an extractor). I can sell it and get a bigger one. If I was going commercial, or knew exactly how many hives I was planning to stay with, maybe maxant.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Maxant of course! But it is a little pricey..........


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Maxant


----------



## wildbeekeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

Birdman said:


> Maxant


cant go wrong with maxant..... in quality, reliability and great customer service


----------



## Edaw (Jan 29, 2013)

I said in my original post that I didn't want sales pitches! How much are you all getting paid!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

We all get hats & hive tools if you buy one! :thumbsup:


----------

